# Part time grunt needed



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

First let me explain a few things: NO smokers or druggies. NO smart a__es who try to tell me how to do it. 

I am just looking for a person who wants to work for cash, paid daily if needed. I want a happy, friendly helper who wants to make a few$$. To start $10 hourly, depending on skills, attitude and prior training it can increase rapidly. Marines given priority, then other military veterans.

Hours are flexible. No work on Sunday. Any other time you are available 7AM to Dark

Type work: Replace decking on a dock under close supervision. Pick up, clean up, paint, help do things a 79 year old who recently had a heart attack can't. Minor yard work. Clean boats, engine parts etc

Private Message with your experience and I will reply with phone #


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Tom ya doing ok? Didn't know about your ticker. What happened? I had one last year that turned into a triple bypass. Doing hellofalot better now, hope you are too!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

***


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

AndyS said:


> Well, that rules me out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't hang around too long waiting on that phone to ring....his money, his call.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Mac1528 said:


> I wouldn't hang around too long waiting on that phone to ring....his money, his call.


I never do! 

Still haven't heard from the White House on that political appointment yet either :confused1: .... maybe if I'd been a leatherneck instead of a dogface? Or a model? :shifty:


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to PFF. We have a good pleasant worker.


----------

